# Config mail pour Free



## lolo31240 (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter mon premier mac (imac 21,5) le we dernier mais je n'arrive pas à configurer mail pour Free en POP/SMTP mais uniquement en imap. 
Message "Mail ne peut envoyer votre mot de passe en mode sécurisé au serveur", je choisis Config manuelle, je renseigne Pop et pop.free.fr et j'obtiens le message d'erreur:"Connexion au serveur pop.free.fr sur port 143 a expiré!"
Le problème en IMAP est que quand j'ouvre outlook sur mon PC seven cela me supprime les messages dans la boite de réception Mail!
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer comment configurer mail en POP?
Comme j'ai besoin des 2 systèmes cela me pose pb!!!!
Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.
Lolo

Bien bien &#8230; lolo, à ton avis, le forum "Internet et réseau", juste en dessous, il sert à quoi ? 

On déménage.


----------



## edd72 (7 Mai 2012)

Ton PC en POP relève les mails et les supprime. Tu veux quoi exactement?
Si tu veux un miroir entre ton Outlook et ton Mail, il ne faut pas que la relève supprime les messages.

Pour faire basique (bien qu'on puisse préciser en POP3 mais ce n'est pas le comportement par défaut de ne pas supprimer les messages relevés), il faut que tu configure en IMAP sur ton Outlook et ton Mail.


----------



## Aliboron (7 Mai 2012)

lolo31240 a dit:


> "Mail ne peut envoyer votre mot de passe en mode sécurisé au serveur"


Sauf paramétrage particulier et spécifique, il ne faut pas de connexion sécurisée pour relever son courrier (ou en envoyer) avec un compte Free. Donc, pas de SSL ni de ports autre que ceux par défaut...

Ceci dit, les remarques d'Edd72 sont justifiées et il est clair que ta demande initiale est probablement incomplète : si ton objectif est bien de disposer de la totalité de ta messagerie sur deux machines (ou deux configurations) différentes, l'IMAP est mieux adapté. Sinon, il te faut d'abord paramétrer tes comptes pour qu'une copie du courrier soit laissée sur le serveur pendant une durée suffisante pour que tu puisses relever sur les deux machines (mais ça ne résoudra pas le problème pour les messages envoyés).


----------



## lolo31240 (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ces infos mais je ne cherche pas à avoir un miroir des 2 mails mais simplement à ce que si j'ouvre l'une ou l'autre des mailbox cela ne me supprime pas des mails, c'est pour cela que je souhaitais pouvoir configurer mail en POP. Je ne souhaite pas modifier outlook en imap (sachant que j'y reçois mes mails pro et que je ne peux me permettre des motifs pour l'instant)
d'ou ma question du départ:"peut-on configurer mail en POP avec free et si oui comment?" 
Est-ce que ma demande est plus claire?
Merci pour votre aide.
Lolo


----------



## Aliboron (8 Mai 2012)

lolo31240 a dit:


> "peut-on configurer mail en POP avec free et si oui comment ?"
> Est-ce que ma demande est plus claire ?


Oui. Mais je pense que ma réponse l'est suffisamment :

.    _Sauf paramétrage particulier et spécifique, il ne faut pas de connexion sécurisée pour relever
.    son courrier (ou en envoyer) avec un compte Free. Donc, pas de SSL ni de ports autres que
.    ceux par défaut..._


Quels sont les paramétrages choisis dans ton cas (à comparer avec ce que dit l'assistance Free) ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

je ne connais pas outlook mais il n'y a pas comme dans mail une case a cocher qui indique de ne pas supprimer le mail du serveur ?


----------



## lolo31240 (8 Mai 2012)

Re,
Effectivement, il suffit d'aller dans la config du compte et les options avancées puis de cocher "laisser une copie des messages sur le serveur". Une fois fait, les messages de Mail ne sont pas supprimés.
Merci pour cette info.
Bonne continuation.
Lolo


----------

